# Loperamide on the NHS?



## Had_enough1980uk (Oct 25, 2012)

I have just started taking Loperamide for my IBS-D. Taking 6 2mg tablets a day. So looks like it will be 180 tablets a month. Would i get this on the NHS? Or is that something the NHS would expect me to purhcase over the counter?


----------

